# EG-Konformitätserklärung verloren - Kopie bei Hersteller kostenpflichtig



## maggyrider (12 März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Wir haben einen Lieferanten, der uns regelmäßig mit etwas größeren Maschinen beliefert, die wir dann an unsere Kunden weitervertreiben. Nachdem einer unserer Kunden die der Maschine beiliegende Konformitätserklärung verloren hat, hat er diese bei uns erneut angefragt. Wir haben wiederum eine Kopie der Konformitätserklärung beim Hersteller angefragt und dieser verlangt nun für die Kopie dieses einzelnen Blatt Papiers mehrere hundert Euro.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich das für eine bodenlose Frechheit halte - darf er das oder ist er prinzipiell verpflichtet uns die Konformitätserklärung auf Anfrage zur Verfügung zu stellen?

Danke!


----------



## Tommi (13 März 2014)

Hallo,

mal abgesehen davon, daß Du recht mit der bodenlosen Frechheit hast, ihr
hättet auch eine Kopie behalten müssen.

Den von Dir beschriebenen Fall sieht die Maschinenrichtlinie nicht vor.
Keine Ahnung, wie da geurteilt würde.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maggyrider (13 März 2014)

Das ist natürlich richtig, dass wir prinzipiell eine Kopie haben müssten. Bei 5 von 6 Geräten, dessen Dokumente unser Kunde verloren hat, war das auch der Fall. Nur beim letzten Gerät sind wir eben auf unseren Lieferanten angewiesen.


----------



## Profilator (27 März 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist nur verpflichtend die Konfo mit der Maschine und der Betriebsanleitung mitzuliefern.

Danach ist der Inverkehrbringer (Lieferant / Hersteller) nur noch der Marktaufsicht ( im Falle einer Überprüfung ) gegenüber verpflichtet Dokumente zu stellen.


----------



## Profilator (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

möchte dazu noch eine Frage ergänzen:

Die Konfo muss in einer der Amtsprachen der EU abgefaßt sein. Für Italien z.B. also ein Original
in deutsch + eine Übersetzung in italienisch. Was ich nirgends eindeutig finde, was wird mitgeliefert ?
Nur die unterzeichnete Übersetzung in italienisch oder auch die deutsche, oder die Originale unter-
zeichnet in deutsch + die Übersetzung in italienisch ?


MfG


----------



## Safety (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
bei der BA kenne ich es so denke das gilt auch für die Konformitätserklärung. Sollte aber im Leitfaden zu finden sein.

Also die Original Betriebsanleitung in Landessprache des Herstellers muss dann immer mit wenn die Übersetzung nicht Original und vom Hersteller geprüft, damit der Endkunde die Übersetzung prüfen kann. Da die Übersetzung ja Fehlerhaft sein kann und auch nur als Übersetzung bezeichnet und gekennzeichnet  ist.


----------



## kpf (6 Mai 2014)

@Safety: Korrekt. Habe mich vor einiger Zeit mal ausführlich mit dieser Frage auseinandergesetzt.

MfG


----------



## Profilator (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

zum Thema BA möchte ich folgendes ergänzen:
Das Prüfen der Übersetzung ist nicht Aufgabe des Kunden. Das kann bestenfalls im Rahmen der
 Kontrolle der Lieferung erfolgen, dann könnte ggf. reklamiert werden. Gem. MRL gehört zur Lieferung
der Maschine zwingend die BA. Denn nur so kann ein sicherer Betrieb der Maschine erfolgen.
Dazu braucht der Bediener eine BA in seiner Sprache. Und dafür trägt der Hersteller die Verantwortung - wer sonst ? 
Ich denke mal so hat Safety es auch gemeint.

MfG


----------

